# The Next Stage



## shortstuff (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Hey Everyone!!!    I know I disappeared but so many things have been going in the past 6-9 months I feel like I have completely lost myself in order to finish what I needed to finish.  In the process of graduating school, finding a job, finding a second job, breaking up with and getting back together with the boyfriend, I have gained a little bit more than I have wanted to and stopped training except for sporadically   .  So, now this is my new beginning, still working two jobs, kind of depressed because i feel i look awful and need to get out of this rutt.  I have my old workout routine and diet that I got from Jenny Lynn that I am going to start doing again but if anyone has suggestions or ideas on how to really lean out I totally open to suggestions.  I really have missed having people support me and help me through this, so I look forward to being back.  HI!!!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 21, 2005)

Oh wow, Hi Pam. Are you still going to move to Cali to be with Darren? What jobs are you working at?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey!!!  I am working right now, the job I hate, at a sports modeling agency and then serving at a bar I worked at 2 years ago.  I love serving, you make great money, I am on my feet all day and I talk all day.  I am actually going to be going down in about 1-2 months to be with Darren, which makes staying at the yucky job that much harder  LOL  How are you????  And can I say nice abs!!!  I can work out with you to get abs like that


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2005)

What can be said except  

oh ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Heheheh    I know, I am horrible   I am going to take today off, I am just really tired and my allergies have really been hurting lately.  I sent my pics and profile off to Beverly Nutrition to get a diet and plan, hoping to maybe compete in October.  How are you NT???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2005)

Awesome as always   Our daughter goes to jr. high this year.  We've bought a house.  We have two puppies ... life is grand.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow that is awesome!!!!!!!  I am just happy I graduated, now trying to work on the rest of things.  One thing at a time and I will be where you are


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2005)

So true.  But don't let the house and puppies throw off the fact that we're still raising hell out there.   We're off to San Francisco this October to raise some trouble at the Exotic Erotic Ball.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Nice, maybe I will see you there!  Darren went last year and had a ball!~!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh ... send me a pm with the details as to what to expect ................. please ..................


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

All I know is that it has great toys for adults, costumes and crazy things go on.  I never got many details........I will haev to go and see for myself then


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 22, 2005)

sorry ... I didn't read it right.  I thought both of you went.  Is Darren planning on going this year?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

I am not sure, still so far away    He doesn't plan two weeks in advance let alone months


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 22, 2005)

Ok here is the diet that Beverly gave me for the next 4 weeks.  I think it looks doable.  I am working with Julie Lohre there and I think I am going to have her help me with my works becasue she has legs I would kill for  

Vitamins: Ms Power Pak ??? 1 pack with meal #1

Lean Mass Support:

            Ultra 40 ??? 4 tablets with each meal

            Mass Aminos ??? 4 tablets with each meal

Fat Mobilization:

            Lean Out ??? 2 with each meal

7 Keto MuscLEAN ??? 3 capsules twice daily (start with 1 capsule twice daily, and gradually work up to three capsules twice daily)  

GH Factor ??? 6 in the AM and 6 before bed (always on an empty stomach)

Meal #1

3 oz. turkey breast

3 egg whites

1/2 grapefruit (grapefruit is best but you may substitute ½ cup omelet type vegetables or 4 strawberries)



Meal #2

Protein Drink: 2 scoops Muscle Provider or Ultimate Muscle Protein, 12 - 16 oz water 

Whole Food Option: 6 oz can tuna, 3 egg whites, 1 tomato (you may substitute ½ cup vegetables for tomato)



Meal #3
6 ounces chicken (weighed prior to cooking)

3 cups salad (lettuce, tomato, carrot, cucumber, green peppers, etc.)

2 TBS Vinegar and Oil salad dressing



Meal #4

(same as meal #2)



Meal #5

6 oz lean meat (chicken breast, turkey breast, filet mignon or 96% Laura???s Lean Beef) or 8 oz Cod Fish)

2 cup vegetables (green leafy is best here ??? spinach, asparagus ??? not broccoli or cauliflower)



Monday and Thursday: Eat a 6th meal at the end of the day: 

1cup oatmeal (precooked) or 1 cup cooked rice

6 oz sweet potato

4 oz banana

1cup vegetables

1 TBSP Butter





Master Food List - Substitute freely within a category for variety:

I. Lean Proteins??? Chicken, tuna, fish, turkey breast, lean beef, egg whites, whole eggs, Ultra Size, Ultimate Muscle Protein, Muscle Provider, Ultra 40 desiccated liver tablets, Mass Amino Acid tablets



II. Complex (Natural) Carbohydrates???This is a risky area. A complex carbohydrate is one that can be fully utilized by the body to be burned as energy. Some good examples are baked potatoes, sweet potatoes, brown rice, cream of rice, rice cakes, oatmeal, kidney and lima beans, corn, lentils, and peas.



III. Fresh Fruits (not dried or canned) - Apples, apricots, avocados, berries, cantaloupe, cherries, grapefruit, grapes, honeydew melons, nectarines, oranges, papaya, peaches, plums, strawberries. (Unsweetened frozen fruits are acceptable as part of your total fruit intake.)



IV. Non‑Starchy Vegetables: asparagus, green beans, cabbage (all varieties), carrots, cauliflower, celery, cucumbers, kale, lettuce (all varieties), onions, peppers (green, red, jalapeno, etc.), radishes, spinach, string beans, squash (summer varieties only), tomatoes, water chestnuts and zucchini.



V. "Healthy" Fats and Oils: Flax seed oil, safflower oil, sunflower oil, walnut oil, olive oil, almonds, Brazil nuts, filberts, pecans, pine nuts, walnuts, heavy cream, real butter, and lecithin granules.



VI. Free Foods List

Vinegar, Lemon Juice, Mustard, Garlic, Mushrooms, Onions, Cucumber, Lettuce, Chili Peppers,Diet Beverages, Decaf Coffee, Water, Iced Tea, Dry Seasonings, Salt, Pepper, Sugar-free Jello, Sugar-free Gum


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

Thursday 6/23/05

Ok So I started my meal plan today, after eating not so good food last night.  Went out ot dinner with some friends and had a few drinks also, we all graduated two weeks ago and a bunch of us are going to be moving and so we wanted to get together.  

So today I have a choice between doing cardio and training.  Luckily I did back and biceps earlier this week so I will do cardio on lunch and train tomorrow on lunch.  I really feel I am ready to make this change and get back into a healthy lifestyle.  Plus I am going to Cali next friday so I am going to really work my buns off.  Need to look extra hot.

Meal 1- 3 egg whites, 3oz turkey, 4 strawberries

Meal - 2 scoops Nectar protein

30 minutes cardio

Meal 3- 5 oz chicken, 1 cucumber, 1tbsp flax oil

Meal 4- Protein shake

Meal 5- 6oz ground turkey and cucumber


----------



## Cris2Blis (Jun 23, 2005)

i noticed youre working with julie from beverly... did you see she's in the new issue of oxygen? her shoulders look awesome in the pic! good luck with the journal/goals


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks.  Yeah she has legs I would die for.  I also just hired her to help me with the workouts and cardio.  I can do the workouts to workout, but in regards to contst prep, that is a whole new realm for me.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 23, 2005)

Good luck achieving your goals!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks MonStar    Things are good had my protein shake 2 hours ago, Nectar protein tastes tucky mixed up    I order my bev supps so should be here by Monday.


----------



## JLB001 (Jun 23, 2005)

Diet looks real sim. to the one I started off on.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2005)

6/24/05 Friday

Ok so day 1 of eating clean went well.  Today will be great and tonight I am excited I am going to go see KENNY CHESNEY!!!! YEAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2005)

pssssssssstt


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 24, 2005)

Heya Hottie    Today is a great day!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2005)

it certainly is a great day ... what do you have planned for the weekend?

Heya hottie ... I'm far from being a hottie, now you on the other hand  gggrrrrr


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 25, 2005)

Ok so last night was the best concert I have ever been too!!!!  If anyone can go see Kenny Chesney and Gretchen Wilson, GOOOOOO   

It was so amazing, they played for over 3 hours, almost 4.  I was on my feet dancing all night!    

Made work at the restaurant this morning super painful.  Ok off to fold laundry and I do my first carb up tonight.  Oh and just doing normal workouts, will start workouts from Julie on Monday and will post everything.


----------



## hikerchick (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey hottie! 

It looks like you are back on track! I like Kenny Chesney, I bet that was a great concert. 

I did a workout/diet plan with Jenny Lynn too. Was a little bit too low in food but fine other than that.

What's this Beverly thing you speak of?


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 26, 2005)

Hey H   

I did the Jenny workout plan, but I just didn't have time for the workouts she planned and do the cardio, plus I have found that the low carb with carb ups works really well for me.  Beverly International is a great place, they do all their own supps and work on a nutrition plan to go with the supps and can prioritize which supps are a necessity and what are not.  They are very smart people with quality products.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok so yesterday I did shoulders and 30 minutes of cardio and did my carb up.  That was so much food!  I got up and did cardio this morning on an empty tummy before working from 10-4.  Was another slow day at work, but i think i made enough to pay to get my hair befoer I leave for Cali for the 4th!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 27, 2005)

So Day 1 of new workout plan, will do cardio after work, was a long weekend of work so i needed to sleep in.  

So meal is the same with no carb up today.  Workout plan is below:

SS: DB Lateral raise (bent arm)- 6x10, 6x15,6x15, 6x15
      DB Front Raise - 6x10, 6x12, 6x12, 6x12
      DB Overhead Press 4 sets of 6 - 6x20, 6x22.5, 6x22.5, 6x22.5
      4 sets of 25 crunches

SS:  machine toes raises, 20x105, 18x120,16x120,10x135,12x150
       hanging leg raises: 5x10

Bent over rear DB delts: 8x8,9x10,10x12,8x10

Single toe calf raise: 5x10 each foot

Oblique Crunches: 10,12,14,10

Cardio is moved to tomorrow since i did 3 days in a row and i need to give the bod a rest and not get used to everyday cardio quite yet.


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok so did legs yesterday and did interval cardio in the AM, am super sore today!  It hurts to sit    and thank goodness the carb up is scheduled for today because I am freaking starving and am a space cadet right now.      Oh and was put off my cardio for today until tomorrow to help bring down water from carb up tonight.  So tomorrow will be back and triceps.

Here is the workout with weights from yesterday.  

Triple Super set:
Smith Squats wide legged with toes out (all wight is not including the weight of the bar): 16x50lbs, 12x70, 8x90, 8x90, 16x50     
Weighted walking lunges: 8x15, 8x15, 8x20/15, 8x20/15 (legs got really wobbly and had crappy form so lowered the weight)
Straight Leg Deadlift (with Bar @ 45lbs): 12x20, 10x30, 8x30, 16x20 (was rought had to rest at 9 forarms went numb)

Superset:
Leg Extension: 8x50, 9x60, 10x60, 11x60 (should have gone higher to start but wasn't sure how the legs would feel after the triple set)
Laying Leg Curls (don't like these my knees feel weird with too much weight): 8x40, 9x40/30, 10x30, 11x30


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 29, 2005)

> Triple Super set:
> Smith Squats wide legged with toes out (all wight is not including the weight of the bar): 16x50lbs, 12x70, 8x90, 8x90, 16x50
> Weighted walking lunges: 8x15, 8x15, 8x20/15, 8x20/15 (legs got really wobbly and had crappy form so lowered the weight)
> Straight Leg Deadlift (with Bar @ 45lbs): 12x20, 10x30, 8x30, 16x20 (was rought had to rest at 9 forarms went numb)


Wow, now that giant set looks painful. I bet you're going to be sore tomorrow!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 30, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Wow, now that giant set looks painful. I bet you're going to be sore tomorrow!



I was hurting yesterday and am a bit better today, but still it hurts to sit on the potty.    I am in pain!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 30, 2005)

Ok work from Wednesday 6/29/05    Chest & Biceps

So chest is feeling good, getting stronger but I reallyh need ot focus on my form for my biceps as they are my weakest part.

DB Bench- 12x30, 10x32.5, 8x35, 6x40, 10x35/30

SS:
Cable Curls- 12x20, 10x40, 8x40, 6x40
Cunches - 4 sets of 20

Incline BB Chest: 12x10lbs, 10x15, 8x20, 6x25

SS:
Pushups - 8, 8, 6, 6 (struggled as my abs were dying also! )
Ball Cunches - 15, 15, 12, 11

SS:
Db Hammer Curls - 12x10lbs,  10x12lbs, 8x12lbs, 6x12/10lbs
Laying Leg Raises - 4 sets of 10


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 1, 2005)

Thursday Workout    Had a crazy day at work, so never took a lunch so I left early and did my back/bi workout with post workout cardio.  Felt awesome!

Wide grip Pull Ups(have to do them light due to shoulder popping out when I do these): 8x 100lbs assistance, 8x100, 6x100, 6x100

Bench Dips (tried these but I prefer to do dips on the pull up machin, can go deeper and feel more of a burn) 4 sets of 12

SS:
Seated Cable Rows - 8x60, 9x70, 10x70, 8x80 (was irritated felt like this was hard not because of weight but because the cable was sticky so it didn't pull smooth) 
Tripcep Cable Press Down (V-Bar) - 8x60, 9x60, 10x60, 8x70

SS:
Lat Pull Down Wide - 12x70, 10x70, 8x70, 6x80
DB Kick Backs (did them on Db first then did on cable because never really liked this exercise don't feel very much) - 8x8, 8x8, 8x10, 8x8 (on cable did 4 sets of 8/10 at 10lbs)

Hyperextensions - 4 sets of 12 no weight really focused on squeeze on the way up (These BURNED!!   )

Cardio was 30 minutes on the elliptical, goal was to hit 300 cals, I hit 360/370 and was a sweaty mess.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 1, 2005)

Today is no weights, am flying down to Cali for the 1 - 5!!!        

I did get up at 5:30am and did my 20 minutes of interval cardio on the starmaster, my legs finally don't hurt everytime I moved so I felt pretty confident, they are still sore and stiff but this cardio really helped me get through the soreness.

So I am now at work, trying to make the next 3.5 hours pass quickly so I can go to the airport!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 1, 2005)

You going down to see Darren?  Are you moving in together soon? Must be hard to fly down all the time..


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 1, 2005)

I am hoping that conversation gets decided this weekend.  We are going to, just a matter of time at this point


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 4, 2005)

Ok so it is official I am moving to San Fran!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am putting off competing till next year because things are going to be crazy busy, still going to work with Julie to get lean so no major dieting and cardio when I do and can work on my physique, but I am moving in 3-4 weeks!!!!!!!!!  That means I go home, give my two weeks, and start packing!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey, congrats Pam.  My bro actually lives in South SF. Good luck with finding a job and everything.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2005)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Ok so it is official I am moving to San Fran!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am putting off competing till next year because things are going to be crazy busy, still going to work with Julie to get lean so no major dieting and cardio when I do and can work on my physique, but I am moving in 3-4 weeks!!!!!!!!!  That means I go home, give my two weeks, and start packing!!!



:calp:
that means we'll see you at the ball


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 5, 2005)

Hehehehe, there is a club you have to check out when you are there also, I will find the name and PM you    I just got home today, canceled my lease 30 minutes ago and now time to go quit work, scary!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 5, 2005)

yep, a PM would be great.  We need to fill Thursday and Friday nights.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> Ok so it is official I am moving to San Fran!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am putting off competing till next year because things are going to be crazy busy, still going to work with Julie to get lean so no major dieting and cardio when I do and can work on my physique, but I am moving in 3-4 weeks!!!!!!!!!  That means I go home, give my two weeks, and start packing!!!



THAT'S AWESOME!! I'm so happy for you!!     
Are you engaged yet? 
Justin and I were considering moving to San Fran next year, but we came to the conclusion that it would be too expensive for us to live there starting out, so we're moving to Florida instead


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok so it is official, I ate way toooooooo much this weekend    and drank too much  :lol  But was worth it all the fun I had.  But back to the real world of working out, maybe trying to compete in October, will see how lean I can get and then go from there.  So I am eating my diet today, and taking the supps finally.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 10, 2005)

Ok so I have been thnking about editing the diet from Beverly a bit since I am not going to compete this year.  Tooooo much going on with the move to San Fran and getting a job and what not.  Just not really in the budget right now.  But in terms of the diet I was thinking about running the low carb all week and then one day a week have a cheat day/meal.  What do you all think of this.  I was justy thinking if I am not going to compete the low cal/low carb will help bring the fat content down on me and the cheat will help keep me sane.


----------

